
Orthodox Jewish Men Wear Blindfolds at Airport to Avoid Seeing Immodest Women - elmar
http://all-that-is-interesting.com/hasidic-blindfolds
======
billphipps
is this actually for real or some kind of rick roll episode?

------
wow123-2
this is antisemetic and untrue

